# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Kraftverhltnisse beim Wasserstart ... ?

## leillani

Aloha,

bin grad im Wasserstartkurs. Nur mal probieren, keine groe Sache. Beachstart klappt bei mir mittlerweile ganz gut, also dachte ich, warum denn nicht. Hm. Soweit die Theorie.

Praktisch, nuja. Sagt der Instructor heute zu mir, Frauen wrden es wohl nur selten mit dem Wasserstart schaffen, weil es ihnen an Kraft fehle, das Rigg entsprechend hoch aus dem Wasser zu stemmen. Hm.

Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass ich vor Kraft kaum gehen kann und die Rigghalterei beim Beachstart strengt mich schon an, dann aber fr so schmchtig halte ich mich auch nicht...

Gibt es einen Trick? Oder muss ich ab sofort die Wasserksten ausm Supermarkt berkopf nach Hause tragen? 

LG,
leillani

----------


## wellenkasper

Vlliger Bldsinn zu behaupten du httest zu wenig Kraft!

Kraft hilft beim surfen eher wenig wenn man nicht die Technik beherrscht.
Greif dir den Mast am oberen Ende und hangel dich mit freiem Schothorn(!)
zur Gabel vor.Wichtig,der Wind muss immer durchs Segel streichen knnen!
Nun den vorderen Arm schn lang und nicht das Heck zu doll belastend etwas 
nach Lee drehen.Mit ausreichend Wind (!) und etwas Gefhl,nicht Kraft,aufs Brett ziehen lassen.
Bei wenig Wind kann auch schon mal ein Klimmzug am Gabelbaum von Vorteil sein
auch wichtig das Heck zum Hintern ranziehen!

Viel Spass beim ben,Holger

----------


## DonRon

Bldsinn - Du brauchst mehr Kraft um Deinen Kram zum Wasser zu tragen!
Die Technik macht's - siehe oben.


DonRon

----------


## leillani

Hey,

danke fr die Technik - die Idee, nicht das Heck bis aufn Grund des Sees zu drcken, braucht wohl noch ein bisschen. Auch das freie Schothorn fllt mir schon schwer. Ist es bei ausreichend Wind eigentlich einfacher mit einem kleineren Rigg, oder macht es nicht wirklich einen Unterschied?

LG,
leillani

----------


## wellenkasper

Hey,

fast alles,ausser Racing gewinnen,geht mit einem kleinerem Rigg einfacher.
Gerade zum ben wrde ich grundstzlich immer ein eher grosses Brett mit 
eher kleinerem Rigg raten.

Ein kleiner Tippp,kaltes Wasser kann den Wasserstart enorm beschleunigen... ;-))

----------


## Richi

Hey!

Also mir hat es sehr geholfen das Rigg auf dem Heck abzulegen(Gabelbaum) bzw. dahin rber zu ziehen. Falls das Board zu kurz sein sollte kannst Du Deinem Arm als "Verlngerung" des Hecks zur Hilfe nehmen und so das Rigg aus dem Wasser drcken. Der Auftrieb des Brettes macht somit die meiste Arbeit, nichts mit super viel Kraft und wie bld mit Wasserkisten durch die Gegend laufen :Wink: . Dann nur noch bern Kopf ziehen sobald etwas Wind drunter greift und schon schwebt es fast von selbst. Jetzt nur noch etwas Ausrichten und schwups biste aufm Brett... :Wink: 

Viel Spa beim ben! 

P.S. Kaltes Wasser bewirkt wirklich Wunder!!!

----------


## leillani

Aloha,

das mit dem kalten Wasser hat schon im Anfngerkurs nicht funktioniert. Bin wohl kaltwasser-lernresistent.

Ich werde doch ein noch greres Board darfr ausleihen. Die bisherigen hatte ein so schmales Heck, dass die Gabel immer wieder runtergerutscht ist. 

Zu "schwups-biste-aufm-brett" kann ich nur sagen, dass - wenn berhaupt aus dem Wasser raus - ich bisher eher "schwups-biste-bers-brett-drber" - Erfahrungen sammeln konnte. Aber auch interessant.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

LG,
leillani

----------


## anna32

Hi,
lass Dir nix erzhlen von wegen "als Frau", brauchst nur eine gute Technik und jemanden, der sie dir zeigt. Ich hab von einer SurflehrerIN innerhalb von 2 Tagen (!) in warmem Wasser den Wasserstart gelernt und hatte es davor schon fast aufgegeben. Fehlten aber dann doch nur ein paar kleine Tips an der richtigen Stelle U(kraftsparend Segel ausrichten usw.). Gabel aufs Brett hab ich nie machen knnen, dafr fahr ich die Gabel viel zu hoch bzw. bin einfach zu gro. Braucht man auch nicht mit der richtigen Technik. Also fahr an einen warmen Spot mit viel Wind , investiere in 1-2 Privatstunden bei einem weibl. INstructor (hilft echt!) und dann klappts sicher auch bei Dir
Viel Spa! Andrea

----------


## Surfmdl

Na da muss ich mich als SurflehrerIN doch auch gleich mal einmischen. Vlliger Quatsch, dass Frauen dass eher nicht schaffen... Man muss es nur richtig erklren! Der Tipp mit dem vom Top aus vorhangeln ist genau richtig. Dann hilft es auch, wenn viel Wasser auf dem Segel liegt, das Segel am Mast zu greifen und gegen den Wind zu schwimmen. Nicht zu lange, das macht mde, aber ein bisschen. So fliet nmlich das Wasser vom Segel runter und es wird leichter. Dann ist es wichtig, dass nicht du unter das Segel krabblst und es angestrengt hochdrckst, sondern das Segel ber dich geht. Funktioniert in dem du das Segel schon einigermaen frei aus dem wWsser hast und noch nicht drunter bist (auch nicht drunter schwimmen!). Eine Hand stabilisiert evtl. das Brett und mit der anderen ziehst du das Segel am Mast mit einem kraftvollen (aber die Power hast du sicher) ber den Kopf (Arme sind quasi berkreuzt. Bei Wasserstart nach links, rechte Hand am Brett, linke am Segel). So schwebt (fast) das Segel ber dir und du musst nix irgendwie lang hochdrcken. Wichtig nie unter das Segel schwimmen! Segel ber dich ziehen!
So, jetzt viel Spa auf dem Wasser und zeig dem Typen dann mal wie ein technisch guter Wasserstart aussieht! Nur weil die Jungs viel ber Kraft machen, heit das nicht, dass wir's mit guter Technik nicht besser knnen ;-)

----------


## Richi

Das Problem mit dem bers Brett fallen/fliegen, hatte ich auch Anfangs. Man muss das Segel nur ein wenig auf machen, dann klappt es schon sehr viel besser und wenn zu viel Wind ist, am Mast greifen und neutral stellen, sobald Du oben bist. Klingt ja alles sehr leicht, aber wenn Du es paar Mal gemacht hast wird es schon gehen und Du merkst was ich meine. Dem Tip der Mdels kann ich nur zustimmen! Wenn es sich anbietet einfach mal zwei, drei Std nehem. Meist sind es wirklich nur Kleinigkeiten die Dir zum groen Erfolg verhelfen! 

Viel Spa beim ben...

Gre Markus

----------


## Amerigo

> Sagt der Instructor heute zu mir, Frauen wrden es wohl nur selten mit dem Wasserstart schaffen, weil es ihnen an Kraft fehle, das Rigg entsprechend hoch aus dem Wasser zu stemmen. Hm.



Ein solcher Instruktor ist vllig ahnungslos. Mit der richtigen Technik wird gar nichts "aus dem Wasser gestemmt", aber das weiss dieser Instruktor wohl nicht. Ich wrde den sofort wechseln, der hat offenbar null Ahnung.

Muss das mal meiner Freundin zeigen ...

Gruss

David

----------


## leillani

Hey,

die Info mit dem Nicht-Unters-Segel-Schwimmen hilft mir weiter. Ich komme leider vor dem nchsten Jahr in den Urlaub, wo's vielleicht mehr Spa macht, aber ich denke, irgendwo im warmen Wasser und ohne Alltagsstres im Nacken mit ordentlicher Anleitung wird's sicher. 

Bis dahin probier ich einfach weiter im heimischen See. Vielen Dank fr Eure Tipps.

LG,
leillani

P.S.: Der Instruktor war nur eine sportstudierende Vertretung, der selbst das Segel aus dem Wasser stemmte - irgendwie ging es bei ihm auch. Ich war einmal dort - nuja.

----------


## Gegen den Wind

hey,
also man kann das segel ga nicht auem wasser drcgek, das ist so schwer das man sich eher unterwasser drckt......ich mach es so wie richi alos gabel bers heck ziehen, das ist am einfachsten, finde ich.....vorallem bei welle, wenn du dich vom top rann angelst und die welle ist schnell genug, kannste wieder von vorne anfangen.......aba das ist dir selbst ber lassen....denk nur dran: lass den wind arbiten du sagst nur wos lang geht.......

PS: ich wrde an deiner stelle mal auf gute 6+ bft warten, und dann mal ben, weil dann reicht der wind um dich locker aufs brett zu ziehen und wenn du es dann ein parmal gemacht hast, kannst es auch bei weniger wind.

viel glck

----------


## giraffee

Bin auch weiblich und rel. schmchtig.. hab den Wasserstart an einem Nachmittag gelernt, weil zu Wind war und nicht mehr richtig surfen konnte.. an Schotstart war gar nicht zu denken.. als parallel zum Ufer ne Stelle gesucht und die ganze Zeit gestartet.. Wenn viel Wind ist geht das hochziehel von alleine.. Das Ausrichten.. klar find ichs anstrengend, wenns ganz verdreht liegt zb oder sich noch verhakt.. aber wichtig ist zu wissen, wie man optimal ausrichtet, also wwas man macht, wenn das Segel in einer bestimmten (blden) Position liegt, dann sinds ja meist nur ein oder zwei Bewegungen und los gehts..
Mittlerweile kann ich den Wasserstart auch bei rel. wenig Wind und greren Wellen.. finds besser ohne, aber er geht, auch nach 4 Stunden Surfen immer noch..

----------


## Gegen den Wind

genau, also lass dir nix einreden, weil man selber brauch keine kraft um das segel ausem wasser z krigen, man muss es nur so ausrichten das der wind das macht

----------


## Sportmaus

Hey Zusammen,

kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur bedingt anschlieen. Was aber die Tipps angeht: die sind alle gut!

Also das man wenig (!) Kraft fr den Wasserstart braucht - wenn man es kann, das stimmt...

Aber: alleine schon zum schwimmen (wassertreten) braucht es so oder so ein bissl Kraft und Ausdauer - wenn dann noch Wellen da sind, dann wird es noch schwieriger. Wenn dann noch das Segel lter ist, der Mast kein Skinny und der Gabelbaum hat noch keinen reduzierten Durchmesser, dann wird es fr Mdels echt fies, weil der Kraftaufwand das Segel zu bewegen zunimmt! Wei ja net, was die dir von der Surfschule gegeben haben? Hier vielleicht einfach mal beim nchsten Versuch nachfragen, ob sie dir auch wirklich das leichteste geben, was sie da haben...
Und: wer es noch nicht richtig kann, der braucht noch ein bissl mehr Kraft, weil man lnger im Wasser paddelt bis alles da ist, wo es hin soll...
Kaltes Wasser ist NIE hilfreich. Dadurch verlierst du zustzlich Kraft, die du ja eigentlich zum schwimmen brauchst...

Aber... hab es dieses Jahr auch gelernt und zwar mit nem vernnftigen (kleineren) Segel, nem leichten Mast und Gabelbaum und wie die anderen schon erwhnt haben nen greres Brett, wo man anfangs auch mal das Rigg deponieren kann und warten, bis der Wind passt. Ausserdem hab ich so lange im Flachwasser (hfttief) gebt, bis ich im Flachwasser sicher war - erst dann bin ich raus gegangen. Wenn es dich nmlich draussen immer wieder runter zieht brauchst unntig viele Versuche = keine Zeit dich mal zu erholen beim cruisen... Schau lieber, dass du erst sicher aufs Brett kommst und dann kmmerst du dich im tiefen Wasser ums schwimmen mit Segel.
Bin selbst eher ein Leichtgewicht unter den Surferinnen, bin aber Schwimmerin und hab wie ich meine doch ne Menge Kraft und Ausdauer... und trotzdem ist das Lernen echt anstrengend bis man den Dreh raus hat - also lass Dich nicht von doofen Sprchen entmutigen und probier es! Ein guter Lehrer (w oder m) hilft brigens wirklich immer weiter  :Smile: 

Also denn: Viel Erfolg und liebe Gre!

----------


## Sportmaus

Hmmm... also ich muss nochmal erwhnen fr alle mnnlichen Wesen (vielleicht sogar Surflehrer), die hier lesen:

Auch ein 4,5er Segel mit Skinnymast und leichtem Gabelbaum ist fr Mdels an Land nicht wirklich leicht. Wenn der Wind passt, dann kann man es vom Wind tragen lassen... aber bis es im Wind liegt hat das Rigg ein gutes Gewicht, was auch erst mal bewegt werden muss.
Im Wasser ist das im Prinzip genau das gleiche Spiel - nur das da dann noch Wasser am/ im/ um das Segel ist, wodurch es nicht unbedingt einfacher wird.

brigens: Ich kann mein Segel selbst auf und abbauen und ich lass mir meinen Kram auch von niemandem tragen... aber ich denke, dass das hier auch mal erwhnt werden sollte: nicht alles ist "leicht" - nur weil ihr die Kraft habt und gar nicht merkt, wie ihr sie einsetzt.

Hang loose  :Wink:

----------


## Matthew

Hallo,

ich kann den anderen nur zustimmen. Ich habe vor gut 28 Jahren mit 12 angefangen zu surfen und hatte absolut nicht viel Kraft. Die Technik machst. Um den Aufstieg zu ben, hat mir damals auch sehr der Beachstart im Hft bis Brusttiefen Wasser. Sobald Du hier alles unter Kontrolle hast: Segel- und Brettausrichtung etc. kannst Du Dich auch an den Wasserstart wagen.

Viel Erfolg beim ben etc.

Have Fun

Matthew

----------

